# Ewe in Lockdown! Yay!



## boothcreek (Feb 10, 2011)

Yesterday I put my first ewe into Lambing lockdown!

Neva has had a nice udder for over 2 weeks now together with being very loose in the hip and base of tail, and yesterday morning she was walking around with her tail held high and the Rams were making pests of themselfs(they know something smells different on her and have to investigate).
Usually when we get to this point its only a couple days til lambing!!  I am sooooo excited, Neva looks so big I wonder if she'll triple this year? 

Locked her in the Stall with her best Buddy(trying to keep the noise to a minimum , and the stress level).

Of course today the temps dipped down into the -15F today. :/

I seriously check the stall a million times a day now. 

Maybe tomorrow morning......... 

The waiting is soooooooooooooooooo hard!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2011)

Lockdown... are you an egg hatcher?  

Exciting! Make sure to post pics!  I've also got a ewe due very soon....her due date is the 13th so we're just waiting...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good to hear!  I have 2 ewes that are really close.  But i am going to let them deliver naturally in the field and then move them to a stall after they deliver. I had one ewe deliver Sunday. It was definately a suprise. She was a first time mom and i didnt know if she was pregnant or not. She wasnt big at all and her udder hadnt began filling up.  The next morning i walk out and her baby is already dried off and out playing. We have her in a stall with a heat lamp now even though it is the high 50s during the day.

I feel bad for your sheep having to have babies in the horrible weather! I couldnt imagine being in negative 15 degree weather!  I have never even seen snow!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 11, 2011)

I am a poultry person, but I have never heard "lockdown" used for anything Poultry.

The lambs will be just fine in this weather as long as they get born in the dry straw(one reason they get locked in the barn, thats the only place with dry bedding).

I locked them in the barn since I keep my Rams with the Ewes and they get obnoxious and bug the girls if they smell blood(thinking they may be going into heat?). Also our Snow is too deep for a lamb that hasn't walking figured 100% yet, I am worried Neva would lead the poor things into deep snow and they sit there crying. Once they get their legs figured I kick'em right back out of the barn.

Still nothin today in terms of lambs....... now they will let me sweat here  I know it.
I predict 1 ram and 1 ewe lamb; oh and the ram lamb will be mismarked. Or 2 perfectly marked little ewes!!!!......... (Neva is mismarked for the breed but throws very nice correct lambs with the occasional mismarked one)

Jeeze, just because I wrote that I will get 2 mismarked ewe lambs or a perfect ram and a mismarked ewe....... oh well, more for the freezer then. 

Everyone! - think perfect little Girls- *cross fingers*


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2011)

Lockdown is what hatching people say when their eggs are close to hatching, meaning they don't open the incubator at all until hatching is done. 

I'll wish for girls for you, only if you promise to wish for girls for me too.  I've got a ewe due on Sunday.....I'm wishing for one natural colored ewe and one white ewe.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 11, 2011)

Of course I will keep my fingers crossed for you to have girls as well!! Girls all around!!

On our Canadian Poultry boards I haven't seen anyone use the word lockdown yet that I can recall. I have been breeding various poultry for over 10 yrs. 

What is natural coloured for your breeds?

For my American Black bellies anything other then Red with black belly, legs and badger face is only pet/freezer worthy. Although ones with white faults can be registered as desert painteds.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> Of course I will keep my fingers crossed for you to have girls as well!! Girls all around!!
> 
> On our Canadian Poultry boards I haven't seen anyone use the word lockdown yet that I can recall. I have been breeding various poultry for over 10 yrs.
> 
> ...


Purl, the ewe that's due tomorrow is a Romney, so natural colored lambs are dark brown and tend to fade as they get older.  My ram (her son from last Feb) was born almost black and is now a beautiful chocolate color.  He's got a date with the processor next week and I'll be keeping his hide.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 12, 2011)

Lockdown in poultry terms here means imminent coyote attack  

Our Romneys are rounding up fast and due around March 1st - Good luck to all for lambing season


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Last night at 8:45 pm we got ..............................drumroll please.........................................................................................................



TRIPLETS!

#1 is a girl, a beautiful 80% white tri colour mantel desert painted
#2 is a boy, nice black bellie markings just a tad too much black on the hinds for my liking
#3 is another girl, also black bellie markings with the perfect black bellie face! Very feminin this one.

Will post pics in a bit when I catch them laying down.
Nevas first triplets and she is doing great! Very attentive and constantly muttering to her lambs.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Pictures!

These are terrible, the light in the barn is far from sufficient. The camera had trouble focusing in the dark...

The triplets, #1 in front #3 in the middle and #2 in the back(sorry its blurry, only pic I had where you could see #3s face)





Neva watching over her little ones.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats!!!! What striking colors!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic - Just look at those guys


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 13, 2011)

Our neighbour came by today and got to hold one. She never held a lamb and she was squealing like a little kid when I handed her the the last born. Her Husband had to laugh at her for that one 

That painted desert sticks out like a sore thump tho, one would think she's adopted. I am so use to the black and tan.

OK, 2 maybe 3 more ewes to go! I think they are all a month apart.......

I will post more pix when they are more out and about.

aggieterpkatie- did yours lamb yet?????


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 14, 2011)

boothcreek said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie- did yours lamb yet?????


Not yet!   Today is day 147.


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 14, 2011)

I am keeping my fingers crossed for ya 

Any day now!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 14, 2011)

here are a couple more lamb pics to keep your spirit up 

mother daughter  moment





the whole family





brother and sister





sisters





brother and sister nose on nose


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

You're right - the little white one looks like it just came out of nowhere!


----------



## dkosh (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------

